# Hacker Andrés Fernando Sepúlveda arrested



## Disir (May 11, 2014)

> Sepulveda was charged on 7 May on charges of espionage, abusive access to computer systems, use of malicious software, violation of personal data and alleged "sabotage" the government's peace process with the FARC. Hacker is related to the campaign of presidential candidate Democratic Movement Center, Oscar Ivan Zuluaga,


Fiscalía denuncia seguimientos a investigador de hacker Andrés Sepúlveda | 20140510

Sepulveda allegedly went entered into the house of an investigator and went through his belongings.



> He reported that one of the prosecutors in the case "was a victim of possible sabotage to email" and "important witnesses listed in the referral process have been followed day and night. "
> 
> Given these allegations, prosecutor Eduardo Montealegre ordered an immediate investigation, "for which he highlighted a Prosecutor and a panel of judicial police to be devoted exclusively to investigate these serious events."
> 
> ...


Ingresan a casa de uno de los investigadores de caso Sepúlveda: Fiscalía | Noticias | colombiadecide2014 | Nación | Noticiascaracol.com |



> Several fields of research handles the Attorney General in the case of Andrés Sepúlveda Ardila , systems engineer appointed by the authorities of illegally intercepting emails from members of the FARC and national government officials related to the peace process that is underway in Havana, Cuba.
> Researchers analyzed several official documents from the National Police that were seized in advanced operating in his office and apartment systems engineer aged 39. Also seeks to determine the veracity of said Sepulveda who has assured authorities he would have been one of the creators of the quadrant plan in 2011.
> Next week will hold a series of interviews with friends and relatives Sepulveda, who have said repeatedly that they had contracts for systems and technology cooperation with the Armed Forces. well as that collected various data on unemployment agriculture in August last year, which had infiltrated, and other organizations.
> At this point it is necessary to clarify whether the processing now infiltrated database of the institution or had a contract with the police. director of the National Police, General Rodolfo Palomino said that at no time Sepúlveda Ardila had a contractual relationship so already announced an internal investigation to establish how how this person accessed and managed to get so many confidential documents.
> ...



Investigan obtención de documentos de la Policía por parte de Andrés Sepúlveda | ELESPECTADOR.COM



> Andres Sepulveda Fernando Ardila shown somewhat puzzled to hear the charges read to fiscal 56 delegate to CTI. "I do not understand," says the 31-year Bogota. "I was helping to save the country, I'm a hero, I'm a hero," he repeats softly.




Andrés Sepúlveda. soy un héroe soy un héroe, Nación - Edición Impresa Semana.com


----------



## Disir (May 11, 2014)

> Zuluaga and Uribe under fire after admitting wiretap suspect worked for campaign
> Colombian presidential candidate candidate Oscar Ivan Zuluaga and his political ally, former President Alvaro Uribe, were hit by a wave of criticism Tuesday after admitting to having hired a computer engineer who was arrested for spying on ongoing peace talks with rebel group FARC and possibly President Juan Manuel Santos.
> 
> The clandestine Bogota wiretapping facility  the second one seized in the past six month  was raided by prosecution officials earlier in the day, after which an arrested suspect was announced who was soon ties to Zuluaga and the political leader of his Democratic Center party.
> ...


Zuluaga and Uribe under fire after admitting wiretap suspect worked for campaign - Colombia News | Colombia Reports


----------



## waltky (Aug 29, 2015)

Granny says, "Hack dat...

*Top cyber hacker for Islamic State killed in drone strike*
_August 28, 2015  WASHINGTON — The Pentagon confirmed Friday that a key cyber operative for the Islamic State who was responsible for releasing the identities of about 1,300 U.S. military and government employees was killed in a drone strike this week._


> Junaid Hussain was killed Aug. 24 during a drone strike in Raqqa, Syria. Hussain, identified by the BBC as a 21-year-old British citizen, was “involved in actively recruiting ISIL sympathizers in the West to carry out lone wolf style attacks,” U.S. Central Command spokesman Col. Pat Ryder said Friday, using an acronym for the extremist group.
> 
> News outlets, citing British and U.S. officials, had confirmed Hussain’s death but Friday was the first time the Pentagon had officially acknowledged the successful strike. Ryder said that Hussain was the only person killed.  “This individual was very dangerous, he had significant technical skills and he’d expressed a strong desire to kill Americans and recruit others to kill Americans,” he said.
> 
> ...


----------

